# Is cougar-man an anthro?



## Riv (Jul 1, 2010)

[video=youtube;jVVXyKP1FVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVVXyKP1FVk[/video]

Discuss.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

Nah.
Just looks like a really retarded human.

/irony


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 1, 2010)

The kid playing is a dork.


----------



## Ames (Jul 1, 2010)

Fuck no.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 1, 2010)

What about manbearpig?


----------



## Riv (Jul 1, 2010)

Remember, guys, this is the wild west, long before the invention of fursuits. But he is clearly imitating an animal and it appears (if you watch closely) that he is trying to forcibly (and violently) yiff the player. Two primary furry qualities.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 1, 2010)

Riv said:


> Remember, guys, this is the wild west, long before the invention of fursuits. But he is clearly imitating an animal and it appears (if you watch closely) that he is trying to forcibly (and violently) yiff the player. Two primary furry qualities.


 you've gotta be joking me right now.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey Red wanna yiff


also : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI8lAbwUoEk&feature=related


----------

